# 2002 Ford Ranger - 220k miles worn out?



## DYI hunting (Sep 26, 2009)

I found a decent 2002 Ranger with 220k miles.  It has the 3.0 L V-6 and an automatic transmission.   I have never owned a high-mileage vehicle.  It seems in good shape and runs well.

What should I look for?

How much longer should I expect the engine and auto trans to last before overhaul?  How much would an engine or transmission rebuild cost?


----------



## trckdrvr (Sep 26, 2009)

How much oil is it using?

Oil consumption is a good indicator of engine wear(not leaks..they can be fixed)..but burning..smoking...ya'know using oil.

Miles don't really scare me..i have 1 of my vehicles(toyota 4x4) with 250,000 and runs/drives new.

1 of my last diesel rigs had 1,000,000. miles on it.




Oh,and as common as avehicle as you are talking(3.0 ford)...you wouldn't rebuild, you would just replace with a good used motor or trans from a used auto recycler with a good 6month warranty.

JMO.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 26, 2009)

I believe that the V6 3.0 is the Ford Vulcan engine. They have a good reputation for lasting a long time.


----------



## DYI hunting (Sep 26, 2009)

Good to know, I need a hunting truck and this one is priced right.  I wish it had a 5-speed transmission and might hold out for a 5-speed so I don't have to worry about an automatic transmission starting to slip or anything.

No way to tell about oil consumption, but it doesn't smoke or smell like it is burning oil.


----------



## contender* (Sep 26, 2009)

JMHO, at 220,000 your gonna have to start putting money in it. I had one with a 3.0 and a 5 speed and had to replace the tranny at about 165,000. I would be very careful to check her out good.


----------



## DYI hunting (Sep 26, 2009)

contender* said:


> JMHO, at 220,000 your gonna have to start putting money in it. I had one with a 3.0 and a 5 speed and had to replace the tranny at about 165,000. I would be very careful to check her out good.



Was it the 5 speed automatic transmission?  How much did it cost you.


----------



## Browning01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Those rangers are tough man, my buddy has one with 160,000 miles, never even changed the oil, runs like new still.  If that tranny goes expect about 2000.  Like another guy said, oil consumption is a key sign of a worn out engine.


----------



## contender* (Sep 27, 2009)

DYI hunting said:


> Was it the 5 speed automatic transmission?  How much did it cost you.



Yes it was the auto. It cost around 1400.00 to rebuild and it never shifted as smooth again. The engine started smoking at around 190,000 so I took it and traded for a 4x4 with the 4.0 and the auto, now that truck was a work horse and would still have it if I hadn't needed a bigger truck for pulling.


----------



## HGM (Sep 27, 2009)

Mine is a '00 with 255k, 3.0L w/5spd.. I'd drive it to California tomorrow if I needed to.. One of the best trucks you can buy, if their taken care of.. The auto is a bit of a weak link. If you dont have someone you can trust to take a look, maybe you can get them to meet you at the dealer to have someone take a look at it. The typical check out charge at a dealer is 1hr. So, for around $100, you can have someone who works on these things for a living, take a look at it and give you an opinion. I'd tell the advisor that you're looking to buy it and are concerned about the trans, but would like it to have a general once over.. as stated, if it runs smooth and doesnt smoke, you'll be happy.. A good test drive will tell you alot.. You may be happier with the 5spd behind the 3.0L though..


----------



## LTE (Oct 5, 2009)

If you really want, you can always pick up a good used motor and/or transmission from a salvage yard.  Check www.iaai.com

Remember, you also look for a Mazda engine as well.

In case you didn't know, Ford is about to cease production in another year or two and revamp it with a truck based on Mazda's B-50.

Another small truck that's getting the buzz is the Mahindra TR20 and TR40 series slated to come to the states 2010.


----------



## copenhagen cowboy (Oct 6, 2009)

check for oil spots on the tail gate.


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 6, 2009)

Maintance is the key. If it has been well serviced (reguler oil changes, tranny fluid replaced, etc.) it will last a lot longer. Auto trannys would last almost forever if they were serviced as recommended. Most people never service them and then complain when the tear up...RW


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Oct 8, 2009)

_BuckMaster_ said:


> 2002 Ford Ranger - 220k miles worn out?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



My father has the same exact truck, Even the same color! It is a 99 Model I think but a 4 cyl. Currently Has 270,000 Miles. Bought it when it had around 60 or 70 thousand.


----------

